# Recreational Mathematicians?



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Been killing some time recently with various tedious online tests to keep the old maths cogs turning.

Just did a University of Northampton general aptitude test for kicks and landed 37/40, which would easily land me a place on a mathematics degree, despite having not done much at all since i was sixteen and being outfoxed by a few questions with functions i had no idea how to go about completing.

So, does anyone know any maths sites aimed at students/recreational adult learners? Tests, games and straightforward definitions of rules and whatnot. I find algebra, shapes/trig and game theory of particular interest. Any book recommendations (i imagine 'pop math' exists in a similar form to 'pop science'?) would also be welcomed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try your local tax department?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Plenty of sites available on a quick google. As for books try anything by Martin Gardiner also Sam LLoyd and HE Dudeney.

Enjoy.

PS Great fun is Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid a 1979 book by Douglas Hofstadter,


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahh, came across Godel, Escher, Bach on wikipedia a few weeks ago, will give it a crack.

And my previous search history means my googlified search results for 98% of all possible search terms will yield either pornography, old blues musicians or cat videos (hey, i've just realised i do the same thing with all of them!)


----------

